# 那个喜欢说的很胖的美国小男孩子很有意思



## ouzhantekin

我所要问的就是：

- 孩子很有意思

* 那个    ----- 那个孩子很有意思
*男        ----- 那个男孩子很有意思
*小        ----- 那个小男孩子很有意思
*美国      ----- 那个美国小男孩子很有意思
*很胖的      -----那个很胖的美国小男孩子很有意思
*喜欢说话的  ------ 那个喜欢说的很胖的美国小男孩子很有意思 

==> 这题，必须一步一步的地用提供的词，形容·孩子·。 我做得对吗？

谢谢！


----------



## brochy

第3.4.5.6中用“小男孩”就可以了，后面不能加“子”，第二句中“男孩子”中的“子”可以省掉，直接用“男孩”。


----------



## YangMuye

语序没问题。

关于“孩子”的用法，我的习惯是：
单独用时说“孩子”。
“男孩儿”“女孩儿”“小孩儿”“胖孩儿”也可以说“男孩子”“女孩子”“小孩子”“胖孩子”。
“小男孩儿”“小女孩儿”“小胖孩儿”“大男孩儿”等“男孩儿”“女孩儿”等再加形容词的，只说“孩儿”。
“大孩子”、“外国孩子”等，加形容词也只说“孩子”。
带“的”的定语，则不影响“孩子/孩儿”的变化。

习惯上，写成文字的时候，“男孩儿”“女孩儿”“小孩儿”只写成“男孩”“女孩”“小孩”。

另外我个人更习惯说“胖胖的小男孩”，而不是“很胖的小男孩”。“很胖”感觉更侧重交待“胖”的“程度”而非描写小男孩的样子。


----------



## ouzhantekin

你们都写得很明白、很清楚。那我的句子，语序都对吗？比如说，我写这样的话会怎么样？：
那个很胖的喜欢说话的美国男孩。。
还是必须先说有动词的那个吗？
可以省略「的」 吗？
那个很胖喜欢说话的美国男孩。。

关于省不省略「子」的问题，好像每次一样的语法，单独用得加「子」，加形容词，就可以省掉，不过定语没什么影响。

桌子- 这张桌子-这张长桌子

这句话，把「子」省掉好像有点怪怪的， 你们觉得呢？


----------



## Ghabi

As Muye implies above, it's not very idiomatic to use 很X as a modifier. That's usually used as a predicate: 那個男孩很胖. To be more idiomatic you can say 那個胖胖的、多嘴的美國男孩. To sound idiomatic, getting the right rhythm is quite important. 

男孩 and 男孩子 are not exactly the same. The latter emphasizes the gender/genre, as in "boys are boys" 男孩子終歸是男孩子.

桌子 is a single, disyllabic word, so you can't break it. 長桌 would sound like a specific type of table, instead of a "long table".


----------



## ouzhantekin

Thanks for the reply Ghabi. I really appreciate it but I still don't get the difference between 孩子and桌子 in terms of being mono or disyllabic.   Aren't they the same?


----------



## YangMuye

Ghabi said:


> 男孩 and 男孩子 are not exactly the same. The latter emphasizes the gender/genre, as in "boys are boys" 男孩子終歸是男孩子.
> 桌子 is a single, disyllabic word, so you can't break it. 長桌 would sound like a specific type of table, instead of a "long table".


Maybe it's just a matter of “儿化” and “子化”.

男孩子終歸是男孩子 and 男孩儿終歸是男孩儿 sound the same to me. But I think I will never use 男孩子.
And “长桌”“长桌儿”“长桌子”“方桌”“方桌儿”“方桌子”“小桌”“小桌儿”“小桌子” are the same to me. I prefer “长桌儿” “方桌儿” and “小桌子”
But “板凳” or “板凳儿” never becomes “板凳子”... “小凳子”“小凳儿”、“方凳子”“方凳儿”、“长凳子”“长凳儿” are the same, I usually use “小凳子”“方凳儿”“长凳儿”.

By the way, even 桌儿、凳儿、花儿、草儿、孩儿 ... are natural in casual speech, I think.



ouzhantekin said:


> 桌子- 这张桌子-这张长桌子
> 这句话，把「子」省掉好像有点怪怪的， 你们觉得呢？


I think 长桌子 is very natural.
The 长桌 without pronouncing 儿 sounds formal. (e.g. reading an article)

我建议你不要太纠结加不加“子”的问题了。加“子”、加“儿”、或什么都不加，不同的地区差异很大。只要注意以下单独用时，还跟前面加形容词的习惯“写法”就行了。
你可以google里搜索一下，那个多就用那个。

因为“儿”字，除了在单音节词里，通常都是不写出来的，所以更不用太在意。


----------



## ouzhantekin

好的，我不太在意了 我确定有一天我會有那種中文這個語言的「感覺」，不會再鬧你們了 不過直到那天請多多指教


----------



## BODYholic

ouzhantekin said:


> 那个喜欢说话的很胖的美国小男孩子很有意思



形容词的顺序并没有问题。但是，

1. 如楼上所述，“很”字是句子里最大的败笔。
2. 句子里的第二个“的”需省略。 (那个喜欢说话的胖美国小男孩很有意思)
3. 至于要不要“子化”名词，则得视区域而定。我们这里一般是把它省略的，但用无妨。


----------



## ouzhantekin

bodyholic， 你說·很· 不能用， 這是規定嗎？ 那， 我怎麼決定需不需用它？ 那這樣的一個句子不對嗎？:

我昨天丢了我媽過生日那天送給我的很貴的可是極度好看非常有用的那個黑錢包。

(爲了加很多形容詞我可能說了個傻話，可是我的目的是學好什麼時候我可以省略·的·或是不能用·很·或是·非常·等等)


----------



## YangMuye

这个问题比较复杂。“很”不是不能用，而是很少用。至于用和不用有什么区别，我一时想不出。

不过汉语通常不用长定语。所以我们通常不会说“我昨天丢了  我媽過生日那天送給我的很貴的可是極度好看非常有用的那個黑  錢包。”这样的句子。说了别人也看不懂。
通常汉语里多用*限定性的定语*，除了一个字的形容词外，很少用长的*描述性的定语*。
所以这句话，我们通常这么说：
1)我昨天丢了一个黑錢包。(是)我媽過生日那天送給我的。很貴。但是很好看。而且非常有用。
2)我昨天把一个黑錢包丢了。(是)我媽過生日那天送給我那个。很貴。但是很好看。而且非常有用。
3)我昨天把我媽過生日那天送給我的那个黑錢包丢了。很貴。但是很好看。而且非常有用。

对于对方不知道“我媽過生日那天送給我了一个黑錢包”的情况，这些定语都是描述性的，只是为了增加一些对钱包的描述。
对于对方知道“我媽過生日那天送給我了一个黑錢包”的情况，这个定语有一点“给一些线索，以便对方知道哪一个”的作用。放在形容词前面或后面都行。

这些限制不是语法限制，但是我们通常不这么说。因为这种的结构是框架形的，不把整个句子说完，很难理解说话人的意思。


----------



## claireyeung

ouzhantekin said:


> bodyholic， 你說·很· 不能用， 這是規定嗎？ 那， 我怎麼決定需不需用它？ 那這樣的一個句子不對嗎？:
> 
> 我昨天丢了我媽過生日那天送給我的很貴的可是極度好看非常有用的那個黑錢包。
> 
> (爲了加很多形容詞我可能說了個傻話，可是我的目的是學好什麼時候我可以省略·的·或是不能用·很·或是·非常·等等)


你好！
说“很胖的美国男孩儿”在语法上没问题。但是在意思上，“很胖”有贬义，给人一种“病态的肥胖”的印象，用于形容普通小孩子不恰当。用”胖胖的”则表现出一种又健康又可爱的胖。

我昨天丢了我媽過生日那天送給我的很貴的可是極度好看非常有用的那個黑錢包。——这句话是对的。

“很”是一个用于说明程度的副词，个人认为没有什么不能用的情况，主要看你想说明的程度。

比如，如果那个男孩不是比常人胖很多，就不要说他“很胖”，可以说“有点胖”或“比较胖”；同理， 如果那个钱包不是比一般钱包贵很多，就不说它“很贵”，而说它“挺贵的”或“有点贵的”。

希望能帮助到你：）


----------



## YangMuye

“很”也是比较特别的副词。它是表示程度的。汉语里，很多形容词只是一个判断标准，如果没有程度，则没有意义。
比如“那个男孩胖”，我们通常不这么说。因为你没有说明“胖”的程度、这就好像动词不加宾语一样，让人想想不出你想表达的样子。句子没有意义。
我不知道怎么描述这种感觉。你可以想象一下英文的Be. “I am”本身没有任何意义。因为“be”代表的“存在”提供不了有用的信息。你必须告诉别人是“怎样存在”(形容词)、“在哪里存在”(地点副词)等等。

“那个男孩胖”，这句话除非用在“比较”的语境中，因为有了参考标准，所以有意义。
“(他们之中)那个男孩(最/较)胖”
“那个男孩(比…)胖”

当然，如果仔细分析的话，“那个男孩胖”还可以用于很多情况，这里不多说了。


“很”是一个比较主观的副词，他代表了一个不知道确切地量，但是自己觉得能明显感受得到的程度。
所以我们说“某某很胖”的时候，一般有两种可能：一是特意以“胖”为标准，判断某某胖的程度。二是某某“胖”的程度非常突出，没有特意去判断，但自然而然的注意到了。
（不同语言表达同一概念方式不同。汉语“很+形容词”翻译成英语时，往往直接用形容词原形。但英语表达比较时，除了使用介词“in/among/than”之外，还要必须同时使用“比较级”或“最高级”。）

我觉得这两种情况又在这里都不太合适。这里“胖”只是为了描写小男孩的样子和可爱，并没有真的要“告诉读者胖的程度”，或者“胖的程度很突出”的意思。
“胖胖的”则比较侧重描写整体的样子和感觉，而非是拿某一个标准去直接衡量程度。这点很容易证明。比如我们不能说“很胖胖的”“不胖胖的”“非常胖胖的”“最胖胖的”等。“胖胖的”跟程度副词不能共容，由此可知，它不是衡量程度的标准。

写的只是我的一些个人看法，并不一定正确。而且可能很难懂。如果有问题，尽管再问。


----------



## BODYholic

姑且不论主观或客观的看法, “很+形容词+的”本身并没有问题。
问题在于当你连续用形容词来描述一个名词的程度时，形容词与形容词的连接非常的别扭。

*喜欢*说话的 *+ 很*胖的 + 名词 
--> 如要把两句合二为一，需应用到连词。不能若无其事的把两句硬挨在一起。
--> *即* *喜欢*说话 *又* *很*胖的+ 名词 

... *很*貴的 / *可是極度*好看 / *非常*有用的 / 那個黑錢包
1. 都是在描写程度。
2. 第一个“的”需省略。
3. "可是" 可以当连词用，所以 "*很*貴 + 可是*極度*好看" = 
4. 但是第二和第三组形容词的连贯性得加强。"*可是**極度*好看 + *又* + *非常*实用的"
5. 把段句凑合下来.... "*很*貴 + *可是**極度*好看 + *又* + *非常*实用的 + 黑錢包"

总结来说，连词的应用还是不太理想。如掌握得好，它在太过于拢长的句子里能发挥到起死回生的效用。加油！加油！


----------



## YangMuye

我觉得你其实是把三个长定语变成了一个长定语，这个长定语有三个分句。

很貴、可是極度好看、又非常实用的黑錢包　→　这个黑錢包很貴，可是極度好看，又非常实用

我感觉用多个定语+“的”没问题。问题似乎还是出在，这个三个定语其实都是用来传达新信息的，而且有关联词，本质上就是一个完整的句子，所以不能拆开。
如果去掉关联词似乎也没什么问题。

“那个喜欢说话的、胖胖的小男孩”似乎还是没有关联词自然。
“即喜欢说话、又很胖的小男孩”总觉得别扭。两个句子联系在一起，似乎有点抱怨的语气。


----------



## ouzhantekin

不好意思，因为我工作的关系很久不能上线，给你们回信。
我刚看了你们写的讯息，真辛苦你们了。

我好像明白了一些，再有问题的话也会打扰你们了

谢谢你们！


----------

